# Fun BRIGHT look copied from face chart!!!



## xsparkage (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey people :]

i copied this facechart a girl posted on the lj mac community..






here's my attempt at it!!
































face:
light msf
med dark msf
pink swoon blush
benefit boing

eyes:
bright fuchsia pigment
romping
jeweltone
fab & flashy
eyepopping
wondergrass
bang on blue
chrome yellow
naked pigment

lips:
cranapple lipliner
vivacious ls
rocking chick ls
pink d'lush slimshine
chrome yellow es
glosspitality lg













 hope you enjoyed!!!!


----------



## star1692 (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW girl! This is amazing makeup!  The eyes are gorgeous and the lips are screaming!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, this is bright and beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did a fantastic job, I just love how the colors came out so vividly!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 21, 2007)

Big Homerun !!!


----------



## nongoma (Jun 21, 2007)

totally amazing!!!!you colours really pop out so well! brilliant!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 21, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## mia88 (Jun 21, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful and you rocked it better than the face chart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love iiit!


----------



## misspaillettes (Jun 21, 2007)

*wow! love the lips  *


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks awesome.


----------



## User67 (Jun 21, 2007)

You did a gorgeous job on the eyes & the lips are smokin'!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 21, 2007)

I always love your looks, and this is no exception.  You did an awesome job!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 21, 2007)

Holy heck this look is hot! I love what you did with the lips!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2007)

I loooove your FOTDs.
Excellent interpretation of the face chart!


----------



## jsimpson (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 21, 2007)

great. i love those colors!!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow! This is hottt! I love the lips!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 21, 2007)

You did a gerat job at copying the face chart. It really does look lovely. I think, however, that the yellow makes you look a little ill(around you eyes). I have the same problem when I wear chrome yellow. Those lips on the other hand are fuckin' fab. They're all you need to ever look sexy.


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow!! fantastic job!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 21, 2007)

Amazing!!!! the lips look perfect!


----------



## Moppit (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow that is a very cool look.  Your lips are something else!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW....I seriously think this is one of the best looks I've seen. Great GREAT job!


----------



## entipy (Jun 21, 2007)

Holy cow! This is incredible! You're so talented, girl.... I've been watching some of your videos - you didn't happen to video this one, did ya? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (What do you use for your videos, anyway? I mean, what kind of camera?)

And I loooooooooooooooooove what you did with your lips! That is truly amazing. I don't think I've ever even SEEN anything like that.


----------



## Emmi (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow!! You did amazing job! Love your lips!! Your eyes looks great!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 21, 2007)

oh my gosh!!! thats amazing....i totally wanna try that now!!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 21, 2007)

I have to try this...its absolutely GORGEOUS! you go girl!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 21, 2007)

wow, nicely done !! 
really beautiful


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 21, 2007)

love how you did the lips!


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 21, 2007)

I absolutely love it!


----------



## Amiepots (Jun 21, 2007)

holy hell this is so so awesome!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 21, 2007)

*wow girl..thats hot..but i gotta question..where do u get these face charts from already made up..tell me, pleeeeease?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## xsparkage (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_*wow girl..thats hot..but i gotta question..where do u get these face charts from already made up..tell me, pleeeeease?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
someone had made it on the mac_cosmetics livejournal community on photoshop i believe!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 21, 2007)

Really nice!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What do you use as an eyeshadow base?


----------



## Jaim (Jun 21, 2007)

The lips are hot!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG it's amazing!


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 21, 2007)

very pretty - love your lips


----------



## Hilly (Jun 21, 2007)

wow!! i love that!!


----------



## xsparkage (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Really nice!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What do you use as an eyeshadow base?_

 
just bare canvas paint :]


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 21, 2007)

this is gorgeous!!! especially the lips!


----------



## verdge (Jun 21, 2007)

I like this a lot!!!!


----------



## MACisME (Jun 21, 2007)

i LOVE this!


----------



## abbypsychedelic (Jun 21, 2007)

wow. that is amazing. props to the face chart girl too


----------



## breathless (Jun 21, 2007)

freakin' hottttttt!!! i hope you made a video on this! i'll be checking your video page in a minute. haa.
and the lips. holy hell!!
for the e/s part, did you mean fab&flashy?? not fab & fabulous? or, whatever you put. 
you're adorable!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 21, 2007)

My mouth litterally dropped when i saw this! You look stunning!!! Your eyes look awesome and i adore your lips!!!

*Definitly one of my favorite looks EVER on Specktra!!!!*


----------



## kimmy (Jun 21, 2007)

those are some hot lips!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 21, 2007)

gorgeous and i love those lips !


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_freakin' hottttttt!!! i hope you made a video on this! i'll be checking your video page in a minute. haa.
and the lips. holy hell!!
for the e/s part, did you mean fab&flashy?? not fab & fabulous? or, whatever you put. 
you're adorable!!_

 
Yeah, is it too much to beg for a video?!??!


----------



## xsparkage (Jun 21, 2007)

haha i didnt make a vid cause i didnt know how it would turn out when i started! maybe ill make one for it this weekend


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2007)

LOVE IT!  The lips are amazing.  Wow!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 21, 2007)

very bright and pretty


----------



## mslips (Jun 21, 2007)

oo i love everything!


----------



## mzjae (Jun 21, 2007)

You did an awesome job! Especially on the lips!! =]


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 21, 2007)

hawt!!


----------



## mistella (Jun 21, 2007)

oh my gosh I loooooove the lips


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 21, 2007)

amazing! ur so beautiful!


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 21, 2007)

Whoa...SIZZLIN!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 21, 2007)

Super hot! You did a FABULOUS JOB! I love the lips too!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2007)

You did a great job on this!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 21, 2007)

woww this is amazing esp the lips...im speechless! you suit brights so much


----------



## elisha24 (Jun 22, 2007)

I love love love the colour on your lips. I have searched everywhere for a lipstick like the orange colour, maybe I'll try mixing chrome yellow with some glosses.


----------



## x__methodacting (Jun 22, 2007)

I LOVE it!


----------



## Simi (Jun 22, 2007)

OMG, It's so beautiful...................


----------



## poetic_slut (Jun 22, 2007)

Heyy!
I just seen this on limecrime!





Amazing as always.
I need to get my hands on some chrome yellow.


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 22, 2007)

incredible!!! that face chart is awesome and im envious of your lips


----------



## Cruzpop (Jun 22, 2007)

This is by far one of the best C Shock looks I've seen yet. =)


----------



## Pei (Jun 22, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love the lips esp!


----------



## bebixlove (Jun 22, 2007)

Loveeee the lips!


----------



## bff (Jun 22, 2007)

this is one of the most amazing FOTD's i've seen -- you did a beautiful job! thanks for the inspiration


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 22, 2007)

omg, this is gorgeous, i LOVE it! i love all the rest of your looks too! i'm gonna try this one this weekend or something


----------



## astronaut (Jun 22, 2007)

This is like the best C-shock/rainbow fotd! Soo bright and pretty! How did you get the lips to fade from pink to orange? That looks awesome!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Jun 22, 2007)

It all looks lovely


----------



## xsparkage (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_This is like the best C-shock/rainbow fotd! Soo bright and pretty! How did you get the lips to fade from pink to orange? That looks awesome!_

 
i put the liner on and then put vivacious all around the outer lips, then put pink d'lush on the inner lips, and when thta wasnt bright enough i put chrome yellow on top of pink d'lush :]


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 22, 2007)

all hail those awsome lips


----------



## clamster (Jun 23, 2007)

you did an amazing job!! and the lips look HOT!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 23, 2007)

love the lips! great job!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 23, 2007)

How pretty!


----------



## triccc (Jun 23, 2007)

yea.. the lips are freaking awesome!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 23, 2007)

OMFG. This is breathtaking!! wowwwww


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Jun 24, 2007)

WOOOOOOW ..I love it..  ^___^


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2007)

YAY LEESHA! fab as always.


----------



## star07 (Jul 23, 2007)

your lips look perfect! good job.


----------



## hylan (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! The best FOTD everrr! It complements your features so well and it looks totally pro just like the face chart!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 23, 2007)

I love it!!!  Those pics look like they came from a MAC postcard....


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 23, 2007)

You did an outstanding job! I love the lips!!!!


----------



## rebekah (Jul 23, 2007)

usually i hate the ''rainbow'' looks but this is amazing!! i especially love your lips!


----------



## ivorygleam (Jul 24, 2007)

wow... those lips are killer!


----------



## mslips (Jul 24, 2007)

wow you rocked it!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, that looks amazing!!


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 23, 2007)

I love this!


----------



## pichima (Dec 23, 2007)

outstanding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikki (Dec 23, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 23, 2007)

Holy hotness!!  Those lips are beyond words....


----------



## legolassildarin (Jan 13, 2008)

its not just an attempt...its perfect....keep up the good work
ciao


----------



## persephonewillo (Jan 13, 2008)

abso-freaking-lutely AMAZING!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 13, 2008)

Excellent! Job done amazingly well *claps*


----------

